# HAVE YOU TAUGHT YOUR DOG THESE COMMANDS YET?



## jessermcdaniel (Oct 22, 2018)

when i was Reading blogs i come across a blog regarding pet training, dogs are indeed a wonderful creature and they also understand our feelings and commands we can train them by using simple commands


----------



## pillowdo (Mar 23, 2019)

what commands tho :O


----------



## Janna Bernardini (May 6, 2019)

I love my pets a lot. Honestly, I don't command them like a master. I treat them like my kids and yes, they are very good learners especially dogs.


----------

